

How committees suck the life out of software... - bprater
http://moishelettvin.blogspot.com/2006/11/windows-shutdown-crapfest.html

======
russell
Wow this is an unbelievable read. It describes the Vista project at MS from
the point of view of a single developer trying to implement the Vista shutdown
menu. He says that there were weekly meeting of 20+ to pass judgment on what
he was doing/supposed to do, plus another 20 managers in the decision tree. It
took him a year to do 200 lines of code and it still wasn't complete when he
left. I would chalk this up one disgruntled guy, but there were other MSers,
even a manager commenting that they had similar experiences. If it really this
bad throughout the company, I would say that MS is not long for this world,
unless they do a massive overhaul quickly. Probably firing 90% of the managers
would be a good start, and I don't mean that as hyperbole.

